# Timeline for Issuing CO



## alaskajoe (Aug 19, 2019)

Someone comes in and wants to get a Certificate of Occupancy on a house they permitted 10 years ago. Built it out of pocket and didn't need to get a bank to tell them they needed a CO. They had periodic inspections but never a final as far as I know. Now they want to sell and are looking for CO.


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2019)

That moose has eaten???:::


*CERTIFICATE OF OCCUPANCY*
*[A]111.1 Use and occupancy.*
A building or structure shall not be used or occupied, and a change in the existing use or occupancy classification of a building or structure or portion thereof shall not be made, until the building official has issued a certificate of occupancy therefor as provided herein. Issuance of a certificate of occupancy shall not be construed as an approval of a violation of the provisions of this code or of other ordinances of the jurisdiction.



Already occupied?    Existing non confirming ??


Or do an inspection and put a disclaimer on the C of O,  final inspection not done?


Were plans ever submitted?? Are they still around?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 20, 2019)

If you can perform the final inspection, using the code under which the project was permitted, and they pass give them a CO.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 20, 2019)

This is on our CO's if we did not inspect an area then we strike it through to indicate no inspection was done. Works real well for your situation

*Areas inspected:        Footings          Foundation            Underslab      Roof and Wall Sheathing    Framing            Insulation      *

*                                    Sheetrock        Firewall             Plumbing       Mechanical    Dropped Ceiling                            Sprinklers/Alarm      Final               *

*                                   Strike-through (           ) indicates no inspections performed by this department*


----------



## mark handler (Aug 20, 2019)

We also add things we notice in violations on the back.
Unpermitted room additions, kitchen/bath remodels...….


----------

